# Need your help guys!!!

## perreguini

Hi there, I need your help, I would like to know how to say "PREMATURE EJACULATION" in GREEK (modern !  :Question: ?).

I would apreciate if someone can help as i tried the different online translation website but I can't find it ....

THANKS GUYS!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psomas

lol

wtf?

----------

## xerxesmc

you made my day  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fredy123

 *perreguini wrote:*   

> Hi there, I need your help, I would like to know how to say "PREMATURE EJACULATION" in GREEK (modern ! ?).
> 
> I would apreciate if someone can help as i tried the different online translation website but I can't find it ....
> 
> THANKS GUYS! 

 

So will) PREMATURO EJACULATION  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Internets

 *perreguini wrote:*   

> Hi there, I need your help, I would like to know how to say "PREMATURE EJACULATION" in GREEK (modern ! ?).
> 
> I would apreciate if someone can help as i tried the different online translation website but I can't find it ....
> 
> THANKS GUYS! 

 

Proori ekspermatosi

----------

